
The Python Computer Graphics Kit - kirubakaran
http://cgkit.sourceforge.net/introduction.html
======
asmosoinio
Their list of users is impressive:

<http://cgkit.sourceforge.net/users.html>

------
bprater
The marble demo is impressive!

